# Korn Tattoo Session 3



## Korngod (Apr 11, 2013)

This is the work I had done on the inside of my arm today







and this was the previous progress on the outside of my arm.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cool! Looks good - you have a good artist.


----------

